# Fiat CR.42 DB vs. Hurricane



## Sagittario64 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im wondering about the mainline italian fighter of early wwii, the Fiat CR.42. What i heard was later the italians stuck a DB 601 engine in one to create the Fiat CR.42 DB. its performance was apparently boosted alot. So thinking about how the Hurricane had an edge over the CR.42, what im asking is how would a hurricane (lets say Hurricane Mk.II) fare against this particular CR.42 variant?
and lets take it further by saying the Fiat has two additional 12.7mm MGs in underwing pods like some specifications state


----------



## Jerry W. Loper (Nov 22, 2011)

The fact that you stipulated that the CR.42 DB be given a couple extra machine gun pods indicates you know what's wrong with the idea. According to wikipedia, this plane had a speed of 326 m.p.h., which was still slower than a Hurricane II, and the weight of the gun pods would have reduced its speed to slower than that. Increased speeds dictated that combat planes would have themselves in each other's sights a reduced amount of time, meaning more guns were essential. Even during the Battle of Britain, the Spitfire and Hurricane really should have had more firepower than eight x .303-caliber Brownings, their German rival the Me-109E with its 20-mm. cannon showed the way ahead.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah thats definitely true. Plus, the two machine guns the Cr.42 did have werent all that reliable. I suppose if the extra machine guns werent there the fiats performance might have been adquete. i didnt reead anywhere that the DB 601 engine and shell didnt reduce the maneuverability oof the Fiat. I just figured the Fiat, with the extra speed, might be able to better counter or evade the dive and zoom tactics that the Hurri pilot might employ against the Fiat.


----------

